# Jack Frost



## cdblop (Jan 10, 2007)

This Is by far one if not the best smoke ive tried/grown, bag appeal 10/10 if grown good you end up with multiple colord buds from red,blue,purple,yellow,black.

Potency is killer 9/10 maybe even 10 people who smoked tell me its Next-gen eration weed, j's often leaving your tounge,throat,face numb and then after a few minutes body.

taste/smell. very fruity.. grape berry mix (most amazing tasting weed hard to describe) the smell is almost perfumey very pleasent and strong.

buzz 10/10 Start off with a quick rush to the head total cerebal / paranoia after each inhale, after a few mins to 10mins after the joint is done a major creep of numbness and stoneyness leaves you on your ***.

easy to grow, can withstand lots of stress without hermie or other problems.

stable from over a decade of breeding and workin with it... its a cross of white widow x jack herrer x northan lights 5 x haze x rainbow kashmiri


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice report!   Gonna have to look into that one, how many weeks did you let it go?


----------



## cdblop (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, They are sometimes ready around 80days if you let them go for 3-4months they will be fat swellin buds drippin with resin, this strain is bomb for making charas so frosty. then greener stuff seen is around 80days the rest  few months


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2007)

where did you get them?


----------



## cdblop (Jan 13, 2007)

i have a line on em from the breeder, the jackfrost he has let slide to goldenseeds but im not totally sure if there still running..


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG! that looks really beast bro. I need to find some of those seeds.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 19, 2007)

Goldenseeds has em.


----------

